
Earth's CO2 levels just crossed a really scary threshold – and it's permanent - sphericalgames
http://www.sciencealert.com/earth-s-co2-levels-just-permanently-crossed-a-really-scary-threshold
======
hanakoWasNOCent
The phrase: "It's permanent" lacks vision.

It's altogether reasonable to imagine a technology that can and will remove
greenhouse gases from our atmosphere, soil, and water.

In fact, there are research efforts underway to this effect as I write these
words. This doom and gloom attitude is very likely exacerbating the root cause
of what ails our understanding of how to combat the issue.

Perhaps if a more hopeful, unified understanding of what we as a society are
doing (!) was spread by modern media, we could then determine what steps to
take in order to fix said issue.

Let's remember that: yes, 400 ppm sucks, and yes, climate change is a problem
because of greenhouse gas emissions, but also let us remember that we have
scientific understanding to relegate the negative aspects and effects if and
WHEN we decide to work on these issues with a more focused mindset rather than
the aforementioned doom and gloom.

Would it not be more effective to focus on what is possible via concerted
efforts rather than what those who benefit from click-throughs do to enjoy
larger ad revenue?

